

The 85 Most Disruptive Ideas in Our History - ExpiredLink
http://www.businessweek.com/features/85ideas/

======
valevk
The iPhone isn't really the first smartphone. It made the smartphone popular.

Oh well, the article is about disruptive ideas, so it counts.

------
drallison
Silly, IMHO. They seem to lack a sense of history and what is important and
are blinded by the events of the moment.

------
mtmail
I expected a 85 page slide show, but the (single) page is actually quite
enjoyable.

